# So my car doesn't qualify for Uber or Lyft...



## Tatertots (May 14, 2016)

I got an 04 BMW 745Li with 90k miles and find it hard to believe that when trying to sign up for Uber and Lyft my car isn't on their "approved" list because its over 10 years old. Funny thing is most people I know who aren't BMW savvy assume it's a 2010 or later model because of how clean it is. Do either Uber or Lyft make exceptions or are they both pretty strict on the year of the cars they approve?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Tatertots said:


> I got an 04 BMW 745Li with 90k miles and find it hard to believe that when trying to sign up for Uber and Lyft my car isn't on their "approved" list because its over 10 years old. Funny thing is most people I know who aren't BMW savvy assume it's a 2010 or later model because of how clean it is. Do either Uber or Lyft make exceptions or are they both pretty strict on the year of the cars they approve?


^^^
Give your Bimmer a hug and then take it out for a wash, wax and detail. 
That car saved you from a fate worse than....


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Even if they did make exceptions, and they more than likely don't, don't turn your 7 series bmw into a budget taxi service.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Strict.

Trade your bimmer in for a Honda if you want to do Uber.


----------



## Gees2016 (Apr 25, 2016)

That Bimmer is too good for the cheap PAX


----------



## Tatertots (May 14, 2016)

Yeah, don't worry, I won't be going out of my way to try to become a uber driver or anything.


----------



## Deathmate (Feb 18, 2016)

Its a state law that you can't use a car older then 10 years to use as a taxi/uber. My car is a 2006 so next year I will no longer be able to drive.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

You wouldn't have made a dime driving that thing for uberX anyways.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuel prices and deprecation would have killed any chance at a profitable Uber experience. Consider yourself lucky


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Tatertots said:


> Yeah, don't worry, I won't be going out of my way to try to become a uber driver or anything.
> View attachment 40220
> View attachment 40221


I hope you stay true to your words.

Never believe the Uber hype from Uber or the drivers who tell you that they are "killing it man".

Look for another job and if you're young enough pick up a skill trade. Your future you will thank you for it.


----------



## JulieM678 (May 3, 2016)

Tatertots said:


> I got an 04 BMW 745Li with 90k miles and find it hard to believe that when trying to sign up for Uber and Lyft my car isn't on their "approved" list because its over 10 years old. Funny thing is most people I know who aren't BMW savvy assume it's a 2010 or later model because of how clean it is. Do either Uber or Lyft make exceptions or are they both pretty strict on the year of the cars they approve?


Tell them ----bullshit ---I have a Ford focus 2000 - I drive Uber.
I don't know for how much longer but I do .


----------



## JulieM678 (May 3, 2016)

Deathmate said:


> Its a state law that you can't use a car older then 10 years to use as a taxi/uber. My car is a 2006 so next year I will no longer be able to drive.


Nope nope.

<---- 2001 Ford Focus!


----------



## SD Momo (Feb 8, 2016)

I read hidden somewhere on Uber, depends on the area; exceptions could be made if the vehicle was in great shape and if local regulations permits. Uber might do exeptions depending on this. Some cities in California have cars older than 10 years. I believe in Pittsburg no Uber vehicles older than 8 years are permitted.


----------



## SD Momo (Feb 8, 2016)

Deathmate said:


> Its a state law that you can't use a car older then 10 years to use as a taxi/uber. My car is a 2006 so next year I will no longer be able to drive.[/QUOTE





Deathmate said:


> Its a state law that you can't use a car older then 10 years to use as a taxi/uber. My car is a 2006 so next year I will no longer be able to drive.


 There are several cities in California, San Francisco and LA are 2 of those cities where there are cars older than 10 years.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Tatertots said:


> I got an 04 BMW 745Li with 90k miles and find it hard to believe that when trying to sign up for Uber and Lyft my car isn't on their "approved" list because its over 10 years old. Funny thing is most people I know who aren't BMW savvy assume it's a 2010 or later model because of how clean it is. Do either Uber or Lyft make exceptions or are they both pretty strict on the year of the cars they approve?


BMW's have very expensive parts and maintenance associated with them, why would you want to drive it 50,000 miles a year ubering, considering those cost factors?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Tatertots said:


> Yeah, don't worry, I won't be going out of my way to try to become a uber driver or anything.
> View attachment 40220
> View attachment 40221


That's a cool looking car. I hope you're not going to run it in the ground for uberx.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

As a fellow BMW owner..... love the car!! It's age will keep it young


----------



## JulieM678 (May 3, 2016)

UberAntique - the bfs 69 chev mali


----------



## nickroman87 (Jun 7, 2016)

If your car doesn't qualify for Uber you can always sign up with Onibag to deliver parcels! Go to "Make extra money delivering packages" thread to learn more.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

This is probably the ideal car for ubering, particularly to and from the nation's airports. Plenty of room for luggage, huge backseat to sleep out at the airport lot waiting for the first trips of the morning.


----------



## SD Momo (Feb 8, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> This is probably the ideal car for ubering, particularly to and from the nation's airports. Plenty of room for luggage, huge backseat to sleep out at the airport lot waiting for the first trips of the morning. Except... 15mpg in ghe city, 18mpg combined???


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

SD Momo said:


> Except... 15mpg in ghe city, 18mpg combined???/QUOTE]
> 
> Plusses and minuses to every choice.
> 
> But on the plus side, less chance of a super obese passenger breaking your seat or worse, ruining the suspension on your car, if you have a heavy duty suspension that is available in the Caprice.


----------



## rome919 (Apr 7, 2016)

I have a 1992 Caprice


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

With uberX any car that runs qualifies.


----------



## Lynette (Jun 26, 2016)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Give your Bimmer a hug and then take it out for a wash, wax and detail.
> That car saved you from a fate worse than....


Hilarious!


----------

